# Servomotoren Tuning



## blimaa (23 Oktober 2018)

Hi

Wie stellt ihr den Servomotor richtig ein?
Manche Servomotorenanbieter, wie z.B. Festo, bieten ja ein Parametriertool für die Servomotoren an. Dort kann man ja Last, gewünschtes Fahrprofiel etc. auswäheln. Es gibt aber auch viele Servomotorenanbieter, welche man nur über Parametersätze einstellen kann. Wie stellt ihr dort den Servomotor ein? Kp Wert erhöhen bis es quitscht und dann *0.45 (Ziegler und Nichols oder so) oder aufzeichnen?


Gruss blimaa


----------



## zako (24 Oktober 2018)

Also ich kenne es jetzt vom SINAMICS, wo man das "One Button Tuning" mit der neuen Firmware nutzen kann.
Man aktiviert dies per Parameter. Der Antrieb schlaegt einen idealen Verfahrweg vor (typischerweise weniger als eine Motorumdrehung). Da wird dann die Regelstrecke vermessen (also Traegheit bestimmt, Resonanzfrequenzen, Tilgerfrequenzen etc.). Daraus stellt der Antrieb dann Stromsollwertfilter, kp, Tn, Referenzmodell, Drehmoment- und Drehzahlvortsteuerung und auch die Symmetrierungen fuer die Regelkreise automatisch ein. 
Also ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren schon mit der Einstellung von Regelkreisen in elektrischen Antrieben beschaeftigt. Neulich war ich mal wieder auf einer Anlage wo ich vor Jahren einige Register ziehen musste damit man auf µm genau dynamisch positionieren konnte (nicht gerade die angenehmste Regelstrecke). Habe die aktuelle Firmware eingespielt und das OBT ausprobiert. Ich muss sagen, dass die Positionierperformance aehnlich gut eingestellt wurde (und das eben innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden incl. Stromsollwertfiltern, Symmetrierungen usw.). Da war ich dann schon begeistert.
Es gibt noch eine Erweiterung, dass die Regler waehrend der Fahrt immer nachgetunned werden. Aber das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## gangsterbob (26 Oktober 2018)

Und wie ist dein Vorgehen bei der Einstellung einer Regelung ohne „Autotuning“?


----------



## zako (29 Oktober 2018)

gangsterbob schrieb:


> Und wie ist dein Vorgehen bei der Einstellung einer Regelung ohne „Autotuning“?



Das Thema ist recht vielschichtig. Da kann man immer auf neue Herausforderungen stoßen...
Zunächst kommt es ja schon auf den verwendeten Motor an - also z.B. einen mit DriveCLiQ und somit elektronischen Typenschild, oder ein Motor eines anderen Herstellers. Dann
check ich schon mal die Motordaten:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/79690594Falls der Synchronmotor von einen anderen Hersteller kommt als vom Umrichterlieferanten, dann musst Du noch die Kommutierungslage checken. Das macht man heute mit verschiedenen Verfahren (da kannst Du mal das SINAMICS Listenhandbuch checken, aber Parameter p1980).

Aber wenn das alles passt, dann ist diese Beschreibung zielführend:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/60593549

Du kannst jetzt immer noch Herausforderungen haben, wie z.B.
- Motoren mit hohen Nutrastungen: dann ist eine Nutrastmomentkompensation sinnvoll (beim SINAMICS S120 gibt es da ein Funktionsmodul)
- Mechaniken mit einer niedrigen Eigenfrequenz, dann nehme ich den VIBX (z.B. Regalbediengeräte, Pressenfeeder, usw.):
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/92045471
   oder man nutzt eine aktive Regelung, wie  "Advanced Position Control" wo man die lastseitige Schwingungen bereits durch einen gegenläufigen Drehzahlsollwert kompensiert (da gibt es auch ein Funktionsmodul).
- Prozesse mit periodischen Störmomenten, dann kann man den LECO nehmen:
https://industriemagazin.at/a/sieme...g-maschinen-mit-neuen-kompensationsfunktionen


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2018)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie stellt ihr den Servomotor richtig ein?
> Manche Servomotorenanbieter, wie z.B. Festo, bieten ja ein Parametriertool für die Servomotoren an. Dort kann man ja Last, gewünschtes Fahrprofiel etc. auswäheln. Es gibt aber auch viele Servomotorenanbieter, welche man nur über Parametersätze einstellen kann. Wie stellt ihr dort den Servomotor ein? Kp Wert erhöhen bis es quitscht und dann *0.45 (Ziegler und Nichols oder so) oder aufzeichnen?



Ich nutze immer die Trace oder Aufzeichnungsfunktion.
Ist halt ein langsames Herantasten.
Ziegler und Nichols oder Ähnliches ... Ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass das ein Servicetechniker verwendet hätte.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Oktober 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ziegler und Nichols oder Ähnliches ... Ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass das ein Servicetechniker verwendet hätte.


Ziegler Nichols im Speziellen ist für integrierende Strecken wie z.B. für eine Positionsregelung auch ungeeignet. Weil mit den Parametern der Methode ein leichtes Überschwingen erlaubt ist, und das möchte man bei einer Positionsregelung meistens nicht haben. Wenn du dann z.B. die Verstärkung reduzierst um das Überschwingen zu verhindern, wird ein Fehler langsamer ausgeregelt als es mit anderen Parametern möglich wäre.


----------



## zako (29 Oktober 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ziegler Nichols im Speziellen ist für integrierende Strecken wie z.B. für eine Positionsregelung auch ungeeignet. Weil mit den Parametern der Methode ein leichtes Überschwingen erlaubt ist, und das möchte man bei einer Positionsregelung meistens nicht haben. Wenn du dann z.B. die Verstärkung reduzierst um das Überschwingen zu verhindern, wird ein Fehler langsamer ausgeregelt als es mit anderen Parametern möglich wäre.



Wenn man den Drehzahlregler anschaut, dann kann man den z.B. nach dem symmetrischen Optimum optimieren. Nachteil: da hat man einen Überschwinger (20 .. 40%); Vorteil: kürzeste Anregelzeit.
Hier gibt es z.B. das sogenannte "Referenzmodell". Bei einen PI- Regler hat man bei einer Sollwertänderung eine unmittelbare Reaktion vom P- Regler und vom I-Anteil (der auch sofort losrennt). Beim Referenzmodell verzögert man den I-Anteil gegenüber dem P-Anteil. D.h. der dynamische P-Anteil reagiert sofort und der I-Anteil wird erst aktiv nachdem der P-Anteil seine Dynamik schon ausgespielt hat und baut die Regeldifferenz ab. D.h. man hat maximale Dynamik ohne dass man einen merklichen Überschwinger hat.

Aber wenn ich es mir einfach machen will, dann habe ich auch schon zunächst einen Überschwinger beim Positionieren zugelassen und habe dann einen Ruck ("Verschliff") vorgegeben. Dann fährt man am Schluss verrundet und die Achse wird ins Ziel reingezogen. Wenn man aber  einen Antrieb wie den S210 hat der innerhalb von 5ms auf 6000rpm beschleunigen kann, dann hast Du für solche Späße aber keine Zeit. Dann muss der Regler schon optimal eingestellt sein.


----------



## Knaller (30 Oktober 2018)

Moin
5ms auf 6000 U/min
Welcher Antrieb soll das sein ? 
Ich bin über 30 Jahre im Bereich Antriebe unterwegs und hab was noch nicht in der Praxis gesehen. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2018)

zako schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich es mir einfach machen will, dann habe ich auch schon zunächst einen Überschwinger beim Positionieren zugelassen und habe dann einen Ruck ("Verschliff") vorgegeben. Dann fährt man am Schluss verrundet und die Achse wird ins Ziel reingezogen.



Das dürfte eine der gängigsten Vorgehensweisen sein.
Ruckbegrenzung quasi als weiterer Regelparameter


----------



## zako (30 Oktober 2018)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 5ms auf 6000 U/min
> Welcher Antrieb soll das sein ?




siehe 
https://www.industry.usa.siemens.co...alog_D32-SINAMICS_S210_Servo_drive_system.pdf
Motor: 1FK2102-0AG (siehe Seite 3/11)
J = 0.0245 kgcm²
Mmax = 0,55Nm 
n = 6000rpm
==> Hochlaufzeit dt = 2*PI*J*dn/Mmax = 2,8ms
Dann ist es noch wichtig, dass man den Strom schnell genug in den Motor bekommt (aber der Motor ist recht niederinduktiv, das klappt dann auch) und auch eine entsprechend schnelle Sollwertvorgabe (< 1ms). 
Der Motor hält Mmax bis fast 8000rpm. Falls man einen hat, wo man früher die Spannungsdecke erreicht, dann könnte man  auch pro IPO- Takt den Beschleunigungsgradienten anpassen, oder von mir aus auch über eine Kurvenscheibe fahren.


----------



## blimaa (30 Oktober 2018)

Hi

Beckhoff empfiehlt aberZielger Nichols in ihrem Tuning Guide (https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/motion/ax5000_tuning-guide_ba_de.pdf). Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## zako (30 Oktober 2018)

blimaa schrieb:


> Beckhoff empfiehlt aberZielger Nichols in ihrem Tuning Guide (https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/motion/ax5000_tuning-guide_ba_de.pdf).


Okay, wer einen Leitfaden schreibt setzt sich immer der Gefahr aus eine aufs Maul zu kriegen - egal ob das ein Optimierungsleitfaden für elektrische Antriebe ist, 
oder ein Programmierleitfaden für die SW- Entwicklung. Da gibt es immer Leute die es besser wissen (oder es zu glauben) 
Positiv an der Beschreibung ist, dass das beschriebene Verfahren relativ leicht umzusetzLen ist. Vor ca. 15 Jahren habe ich auch aehnlich optimiert.  
Für diverse Mechaniken ist das auch ausreichend. Ich erinnere mich da an ein Unternehmen welches sich auf die Ausrüstung von Verpackungsmaschinen konzentriert hat. 
Die hatte dann auch vorgegeben, dass für den Quersiegler Antrieb A vorgegeben haben und für die anderen Achsen wieder andere Motortypen. 
Wenn man dafür sorgt dass das optimale Trägheitsverhältnis gegeben ist (bzw. man entsprechend viel in den Motor stecken kann), dann wird man von vornherein schon ein
 robustes System geschaffen (kombiniert mit entsprechender Steifigkeit im Antriebsstrang).  Außerdem schätze ich mal dass wohl 30% der im Antriebe im Feld bzgl. der Reglereinstellung heute immer noch einfach mit Werkseinstellung laufen bzw. in Betrieb genommen werden.

Hintergrundwissen siehe:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/79684499


Also wenn ich damals optimierte kam es immer wieder vor, dass es recht schnell zum Schwingen begann und man den Verstärkungsfaktor nicht ausreichend anheben konnte (man hat eben nicht immer optimale Mechaniken). Dann musste man sich behelfen indem man z.B. ein PRBS- Signal am Drehzahlregler vorgegen hat und dann den Drehzahlistwert aufgezeichnet hat. Anschließend wurde das Ergebnis nach entsprechende Tools exportiert und man konnte damit die Resonanzen im System erkennen. Das war dann schon sehr aufwändig. Das identifizieren von Resonanzen ist das eine, aber der Antrieb muss auch über eine ausreichende Zahl von Sollwertfiltern verfügen um ein optimales Regelverhalten zu erreichen, falls notwendig.
FAZIT: Das beschriebene Verfahren mag für manche Achsen ausreichend sein, aber Stand der Technik ist es nicht. 

Wäre jetzt auch interessant ob das IBN- Tool des Herstellers ggf. gar keine Messfunktionen / Bodediagramme anbietet, bzw. ob überhaupt Bandsperren etc. einstellbar sein. Dann kann man tatsächlich nicht viel mehr machen als im pdf beschrieben.


----------

